# Feeling bored feels awesome :)



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am starting to feel bored for the first time in a long time and it is awesome. I am sure this comes off as a weird statement so let me elaborate. 

For the last several months I have been so depressed that I did not feel/get bored. I did not care enough to do so. I did not have the energy to be bored. I could not be bothered to be bored. I was so busy being blah that I just couldn't work boredom into my schedule. 

So when I say boredom is awesome what I am saying is I have the energy, drive, focus and zest to want to do something more than nothing. Seems weird I know but it was like standing at the top of a slide, you will have fun on the slide but you just can't push yourself that last 2 inches to get to the point where you are going down the slide and not jut looking at the slide. 

Hope this makes some kind of sense and I want to thank all of you magnificent people for being the people you are


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m glad to hear things are getting better for you👏 I agree boredom can be awesome, but thankfully the Forum and slingshots are my go to place for positive outlook. Hang in there


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome back to boredom my friend!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the progress .


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Makes total sense from my wife took the strokes I've been on the edge almost of it a few times .still really dark here alot like 😞👊🎯👍but what you've just wrote makes complete sense especially to sufferer's bud .If your feeling this your beating it 💪💙👊🎯👍 respect buddy honestly 💙👊👍🎯


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

This makes sense. Finding the drive to do something, anything, is very hard sometimes. I feel like this by the end of winter. Welcome back buddy.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The end of apathy. I definitely get it. Congrats on making it out. Just keep working on that momentum bud and you’ll be good to go.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That's great news!
Happy to celebrate with you!


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

Been there Bro, i am very happy for you!! and trust me, it gets better, little by little, but it will be better!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm glad things are better for you! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

congrats buddy,depression is a strange and dark place,glad your breaking free of it,


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I truly appreciate all the kindness and support that has flowed out from you amazing slingers  

I have been living with this stuff since 1993, but I am still living with it. I am most defiantly in a better place than those many years ago. I have a crazy good medical team and family support that leaves me speechless. But depression and apathy can still slide right in there. Just sneak in while you weren't looking. 

I take my meds, I go to my appointments and sometimes all that just isn't enough and I have a rough patch, things get sideways and I have to take a step back and a deep breath and start with the fundamentals. 

Forest Gump had it right you never know what you are going to get lol


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Glad you're doing well and hope you continue to do so.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> I truly appreciate all the kindness and support that has flowed out from you amazing slingers
> 
> I have been living with this stuff since 1993, but I am still living with it. I am most defiantly in a better place than those many years ago. I have a crazy good medical team and family support that leaves me speechless. But depression and apathy can still slide right in there. Just sneak in while you weren't looking.
> 
> ...


When you said “Start with the fundamentals”.. exactly man. God if I could tell you how many times I’ve needed to revisit those lol.

You are never alone brother, and we will always be here for you. 
Every one of us that has ever suffered with this stuff will be right there by your side. 
Always.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Slide-Easy said:


> Were you in the military?



No sir I never served in the military.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Robert, so glad to hear you’re doing better my friend, keep your chin up brother, and know we all are here for you.
You are a huge asset to the forums 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Bexley (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello raventree78. It`s your friend Bexley near Wilmington NC. I just read your post.It takes courage and honesty to share what have gone through. The members of the Slingshot Forum shared well their support for you and they are my feelings also.I`m here if you want to message or talk by telephone. Bexley/Rick.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Getting the upper hand on depression is a major win. My wife has been going through it for awhile. It is a real struggle but as i always tell her "We'll beat it together". Continued strength to you Bud


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just wanted to say, you all are awesome! I truly appreciate this forum and the amazing people that are the soul of it. 


Been having a irritating issue with a knee, so I have a question, anyone out there tried shooting from a seated position? If so are there any tips or ideas you can pass along? Thanks


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, I always sit while shooting and have for decades. It's very relaxing and it keeps me going strong, while easing the back pain from an old disabling injury. I'm always sitting in my movies because of this and I basically don't have a choice anymore. Sometimes I'm good and free of pain, but this year after moving into a new home, I've been having to sit again for months while shooting just to maintain balance... I have shot from crutches at times also, but sitting isn't a problem 🙃


----------

